# Programm per Button mit VB starten



## Terminator2 (17. August 2005)

Hallo!
Ich finde einfach keinen Befehl, um ein beliebiges Programm aus einem bestimmten Pfad öffnen zu lassen. Angenommen mein Programm ist direkt auf C: und heißt start.exe.
Wie kann ich dieses Programm jetzt mit Visual Basic öffnen lassen, wenn ich auf einen bestimmten Button klicke?


----------



## Yoah (17. August 2005)

Das Zauberwort, oder auch Befehl heißt Shell


```
Shell "C:\start.exe"
```


----------



## Terminator2 (17. August 2005)

Den befehl hatte ich schon einmal gefunden. Der funktioniert anscheinend also nicht bei Verknüpfungen. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.
Danke


----------



## Shakie (17. August 2005)

Zum starten von Verknüpfungen kannst du die API ShellExecute verwenden, die kann alles Starten und Öffnen was es so auf deinem Pc gibt: http://www.activevb.de/rubriken/apikatalog/deklarationen/shellexecute.html


----------



## GerhardSchrader (20. August 2005)

Shell ("cmd.exe /c start c:\start.lnk")

würde eine Verknüpfung öffnen. (unter Win 2000 und XP) Nachteil Im Dateinamen oder Pfad dürfen keine Lehrzeichen vorkommen, da der Dos-Befehl "Start" Text in Anführungszeichen als Text für Fenstertittel interpretiert. Am besten währe dann eine Batchdatei zu erzeugen unter VB z.B.

Open App.Path & "\ausführen.bat" For Output As #1
Print #1, "cd \"
print #1, "cd " & chr$(34) & "c:\Programme\test Ordner" & chr$(34)
print #1, "start link.lnk"
Close #1
Shell (App.Path & "\ausführen.bat"), 0

PS: Mit dem dos-Befehl Start öffne ich sogar html-Seiten im Standartbrowser. Beispiel
Shell ("cmd.exe /c start http://www.tutorials.de")

Blinky


----------

